
As a San Francisco Skyscraper Leans, a Call for Stricter Building Codes - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/us/san-francisco-building-codes-earthquakes.html
======
masonic
I wonder why this article didn't even mention that _the Millennium Tower is
not even anchored to bedrock_.

